

Creepy Facebook adds friend stalker tool - mattmichielsen
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/10/29/creepy-facebook-adds-friend-stalker-tool/

======
fossuser
Another update that I don't see as a problem, the information was available
before and yes there are malicious uses for it, but making it easier to access
isn't the issue. The problem is users putting information on facebook they
don't want everyone to see. Yes there are a wide variety of privacy options,
but in general simply don't put questionable content on facebook. I think the
responsibility largely falls on the shoulders of the users.

~~~
whimsy
>the information was available before and yes there are malicious uses for it,
but making it easier to access isn't the issue.

FireSheep inside Facebook?

